# how do you guys catch your fish?!?



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

My problem is a damsel that's getting bigger and nastier every day - a Neon Velvet Damsel. 
This is the tank: a 20G, so not too much room around to move a net without hitting corals and stuff. 








I've tried with a net, and as soon as they see it (doesn't even get in the water) and they're all gone behind the rocks. 
How can I get him out  
There's obviously the straight forward way of taking almost everything out in buckets with SW, but that's such a PITA that I'd rather not do it. Every time I move the rocks around, I end up regretting it.
I've been thinking of making a trap out of a plastic bottle with the top conical piece cut off, inverted so that the tip is pointing inside the bottle and stapled together. Then filled with water and adding some tasty food inside. I haven't tried this yet, but it seems like a possibility.
I haven't seen any comercial fish trap in stores...
How do you guys do this kind of stuff?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

What i do is a put the net into the water and leave it there till they get use to it, then i feed them few times and when they feel ok with the net while i feed i trap him.
It works for me everytime, plus my fish are very friendly i even touch them with my fingers and they dont do anything...Good luck in your catch


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

The idea you have sounds worth a try. Giver a go. Also check this out.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

let them get used to the net for a while. helps if you use 2 nets and chase with one toward the other and be quick.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello I'm having the same problem with 3 damsels in a 90 I also don't want to remove all the rock and corals.

I had luck once with getting a wrasse out using the pop bottle method but no luck with the damsels.

Guess I will try the net method as well good luck with your catch!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Water bottle fish trap 




very effective


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Turn all the lights out and use red light to see them


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I spent the weekend trying to catch the three little buggers, tried net and bottle, and catching them at night with light no luck. The black and white stripe one is getting out of control nasty little guy.

So I guess when I get home tonight I'll be removing all the coral and rock. Anything I should watch for I'm so worried about the tank crashing and stressing all the other fish out.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Id remove the rocks, SLOWLY so you dont make a sand storm, and use 2 nets to catch them and replace the rocks. 

the less the rock is exposed to air, the better.

feeding in the net always works for me though, thaww brine shrimp, put it in a net and lower net in water at feeding time, they WILL eat and u can just pull them out.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I tried the water bottle with the top inverted and food inside; left in the tank half the day and overnight with no luck catching my Yellowtail damsel. 

Yesterday I took out every single piece of LR in my tank in order to catch my evil Damsel Bullyfish. He's now in the dungeon (refugium), and I am much happier with my new aquascape...

But after all that work, I think I'll see about making up one of those clear acrylic traps like that dude on YouTube had to catch his miserable wrasse...


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

process takes over 2-4 hours.
removal of all corals.
removal of 180lbs of live rock.
unless you have mind reading powers, the only words your gonna hear contain 1-2 vowels.

and thats how i catch my fish!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay. So I will try the bottle trap and if that doesnt work, I'll let them get used to the net while feeding, cauz that sounds like a good idea.
By the way, doesn't anyone want the little f***er??? (fish-er)


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for all the advice tried the net again on Monday while feeding end result......removed all coral and live rock. But the little buggers are now in my QT. OP I hope you have better luck.

I will be posting them for free in buy and sell section if anyones interested.


----------

